# Magnetic Nail Polish



## Magenta (Aug 25, 2020)

I've seen some of the ads for this Magnetic Nail Polish. Where you paint it on and while wet hold a magnet over it to make the ingredients become like highlights.
Has anyone used it and does it work? It looks like fun, but a little expensive.


----------



## Masque (Aug 27, 2020)

I've used it before. I do have to hold the magnet wand over the nail polish while wet. I count to 20 slowly then go to the next nail to paint then hold the magnet over it. It does take longer than normal polish but I often get comments from ladies at take out windows or other places that see my nails in different angles. It is a bit more expensive and you can find it online. That's where I get mine.


----------



## Magenta (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks for telling me about that and how it takes longer to use. I think I'll be checking out some ads on the internet to see what I can find. I'd love to have one based in a magenta color.


----------



## ioanam0 (Aug 28, 2020)

I tried that mani style a few months ago, but it was at a beauty salon. It lasted about two weeks and I loved it


----------



## autorun12 (Oct 14, 2020)

You can check web sites for nails


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Oct 19, 2020)

They look gorgeous! Didn't know such a color existed


----------



## marysweet (May 18, 2022)

Hi!
Can anyone tell me if this is a magnetic nail polish in this pic Teal Nails | Teal Nail Designs Inspiration - Part 5 or is it just a regular gel ?\

Thanks


----------



## Masque (May 20, 2022)

It does not have the features of magnetic polish. I use magnetic often and you need an actual magnet held over the wet polish for 15 sec to 60 sec while the polish is wet to make the special features show.

MAGNETIC The ones I use.


----------

